# Lost Werner Double Diamond on Bailey



## JoshPecaric (Apr 25, 2013)

Lost my Werner Double Diamond on Bailey on Four Falls. If anyone sees it please let me know. There will be a large reward for the return of the paddle. 

Thanks,
Josh Pecaric 

You can call me at 540-525-3497


----------



## NYourd (Mar 29, 2013)

I saw your paddle about 1/2 mile below the last drop of the steeps on the bank river left. It is in tacked but unfortunately I could not paddle it out. If you don't live around here I could bike in and grab one day this week. Message me if so.


----------

